# Success in the plumbing trade



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello to everyone in the plumbing zone. I just recently joined and I did post an intro. I would also like to thank the people who said hello.

I have only been in the trade a year and three months(I'm a second year apprentice). I truly believe plumbing is a craft and have the utmost respect for the individuals who do it day in and day out.

I understand I have very little knowledge of the trade at this point. And it is a continual learning process. But I would like to as successful as I can be in this trade. And learn as much as I possibly can. 

So my question is this. What does it take to be the best you can possibly be in this trade? What advice would any of you journeyman be willing to pass on to someone in my position? I'm willing to listen what anyone has to say. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Show up on time, and learn all aspects of the trade even if you lose pay scale to do so. Being well rounded will payoff in the long haul.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

For me i stay hungry for knowledge and keep an open mind. There's plenty to learn. Ask questions and know why you do things the way you do not just how to do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Stay teachable!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Only dumb question is the one that wasn't asked always remember that


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The things that you have a hard time at it and dislike because you don't know are the things that you need to do You do t want any weakness !!! You in service or new const? Commercial ??


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I had the opportunity to learn many different things as an apprentice. I was a young arrogant punk, and always said its not my job to know this or that. Now, I find myself learning those things to be competitive. 

Learn what you can.


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

TX MECH, 

The short time I have had in this trade most of it had been spent in residential and some commerical. And a little bit of service. I read as much as I can about plumbing and I read my code book. But I also understand that learning this trade comes from doing.

I have a hard time with waste and vent. And trying to learn as much I can.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Learn all you can as fast as you can, be teachable. If you give it all you have both intellectually as well as physically the sky is the limit.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

There is a lot to waste and vent. Always ask why. If you understand why it sticks I don't just tell my apprentices to do something I explain the code and whats behind it and why it's code. Then a job or two later I surprise pop quiz them. They like it because they want to learn and they feel good being able to tell me. I've been around 19 yrs. I still ask questions. Sometimes like last night I should already know. There is always something to learn. Our trade is changing all the time. So learning never stops. Be willing to do the grunt work to see how plumbing works from the start. Before long you'll be doing what my guys say is the easy or fun stuff. You have a great attitude and desire. That will take you a long ways!! Welcome to PZ and the trade. It will be good to you if your good to it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Find enjoyment in the hard work. Everyone wants to work with the guy that enjoys what he does.

Me and the New York Yankees, we are the luckiest men on the planet. We do what we love every day and someone pays us to do it. :thumbup:

PS: Learn to dig. And no, I am not kidding.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UA25 said:


> TX MECH,
> 
> The short time I have had in this trade most of it had been spent in residential and some commerical. And a little bit of service. I read as much as I can about plumbing and I read my code book. But I also understand that learning this trade comes from doing.
> 
> I have a hard time with waste and vent. And trying to learn as much I can.


Hard time understanding code ?? Get the terms down. Know the names of all the fittings and parts of a dwv system. Then the code will make sense. And draw draw draw. I learn visually so I draw a lot. Draw it erase some fix it then look at it try to find a code infraction on your drawing you can make material list check code and use your drawing as a guide to pipe it you may not be at that point year but you'll get ther. When I plumb with a lot of fixtures and fittings I layout all the fitting whatever they go ( underground). So I can visualize how it's piped and if I'm missing A fitting or part and I like to do this before 
Lunch or the end of the day. So I can get parts at lunch or first thing in the morning !!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Learn the physics behind what you do. Never ever repeat as gospel the "learned" wisdom of your coworkers. Most of it is wrong. Why does pitch decrease as the pipe increases in size? What fixtures need vents and what ones don't? Why does copper pipe last forever in some areas and other areas it i't even used? Why does heating a pipe draw the water towards where you want to solder? When you know the physics, everything falls into place and you can look at things and figure out why stuff works or doesn't, your job becomes more than a job, it becomes a craft and you become a craftsman.


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to agree with 422... when I worked on knowing the physics of water, steam, heat, etc things just seemed to click. I too had trouble with waste and venting when I first started. Repetition and asking a question WHENEVER I had one, no matter how stupid I felt or how basic it was really helped. There is no such thing as a dumb question. 
You will never know it all, none of us will. This trade is ever evolving. Just keep up with the change and always be willing to learn.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Learn the physics behind what you do. Never ever repeat as gospel the "learned" wisdom of your coworkers. Most of it is wrong. Why does pitch decrease as the pipe increases in size? What fixtures need vents and what ones don't? Why does copper pipe last forever in some areas and other areas it i't even used? Why does heating a pipe draw the water towards where you want to solder? When you know the physics, everything falls into place and you can look at things and figure out why stuff works or doesn't, your job becomes more than a job, it becomes a craft and you become a craftsman.





dplumb said:


> I have to agree with 422... when I worked on knowing the physics of water, steam, heat, etc things just seemed to click. I too had trouble with waste and venting when I first started. Repetition and asking a question WHENEVER I had one, no matter how stupid I felt or how basic it was really helped. There is no such thing as a dumb question.
> You will never know it all, none of us will. This trade is ever evolving. Just keep up with the change and always be willing to learn.


Great advice in these two posts!

Once you understand "why" things work the way they do, the "how" often takes care of itself.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't ever think that the inspectors know all the rules and codes.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Surround yourself with positive people willing to teach and limit the time spent with those who have the following mindset:

'I can't or I won't'
'this job sucks' 
'I know all there is to know about plumbing'
'I never make mistakes'
'Look out for number one'
'What the boss doesn't know won't hurt him'
'Nothing wrong with a little sidework'


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Never compromise :thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

One more thing. Whatever you do, always ask yourself is there a way I can do this better. Yes, there is a right way to dig, sweep, put fittings away ect. If you're always asking yourself how can I do this better you will get better. There are learning opportunities in everything you do, make the most of them.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

You can learn something from everyone regardless of how long or how little they've been plumbing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> One more thing. Whatever you do, always ask yourself is there a way I can do this better. Yes, there is a right way to dig, sweep, put fittings away ect. If you're always asking yourself how can I do this better you will get better. There are learning opportunities in everything you do, make the most of them.


I agree totally with this. I remind myself and others with me to always try to *work smart*. Save time, energy, and be more efficient. 
Which equals profit, less frustration, and easier on the back and body.
Wear safety equipment as your job applies, ie harnesses eye protection, gloves as much as possible. Your boss will love this. Don't make him remind you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> One more thing.......


As if there is ever just one more thing. :laughing:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Also the worst guy they have is better than you if he's there and you aren't. Being reliable will go a long, long ways.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Epox said:


> I agree totally with this. I remind myself and others with me to always try to work smart. Save time, energy, and be more efficient.
> Which equals profit, less frustration, and easier on the back and body.
> Wear safety equipment as your job applies, ie harnesses eye protection, gloves as much as possible. Your boss will love this. Don't make him remind you.


Exactly, I've been doing this 10 years and have my masters. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't evaluate the job and ask how could it have been done better. The day you stop improving is the day you should quit. No one here knows everything, and I guaranty every one of the good guys does this very thing.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

UA25 said:


> What does it take to be the best you can possibly be in this trade? What advice would any of you journeyman be willing to pass on to someone in my position? I'm willing to listen what anyone has to say.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Time
Dedication
Pride
Humility
Drive/ambition


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Pick a cometary code book it take a lot of the code and give better reason on y and how also comes with pictures to get visual


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hard time understanding code ?? Get the terms down. Know the names of all the fittings and parts of a dwv system. Then the code will make sense. And draw draw draw. I learn visually so I draw a lot. Draw it erase some fix it then look at it try to find a code infraction on your drawing you can make material list check code and use your drawing as a guide to pipe it you may not be at that point year but you'll get ther. When I plumb with a lot of fixtures and fittings I layout all the fitting whatever they go ( underground). So I can visualize how it's piped and if I'm missing A fitting or part and I like to do this before
> Lunch or the end of the day. So I can get parts at lunch or first thing in the morning !!!


I do study my code book. And like you I learn visually. So I do draw bathroom groups or other plumbing fitxtures and try to use my code book to lay it out correctly. Or what method will use the least amount of fittings. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

Rcplumber said:


> Pick a cometary code book it take a lot of the code and give better reason on y and how also comes with pictures to get visual


I do have a study guide for the UPC. However, the contractor I work for does work in both Illinois and Iowa. So eventually I will be required to have a license in both states. 

Is there study guide for Illinois Plumbing Code? Other then the code book itself?


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

ua25 said:


> i do have a study guide for the upc. However, the contractor i work for does work in both illinois and iowa. So eventually i will be required to have a license in both states.
> 
> Is there study guide for illinois plumbing code? Other then the code book itself?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rcplumber said:


> View attachment 23550


That won't help with Illinois code, it's not based on UPC, it was written by Dean Thaedy.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Will look to see what I come up with


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That won't help with Illinois code, it's not based on UPC, it was written by Dean Thaedy.


Illinois water heater code in the 2004 book still based on 1950/60 era!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Illinois water heater code in the 2004 book still based on 1950/60 era!


Take a look at a Chicago code book from the 60's and a current one, they are quite similar.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Is their any code class down their at a votech or collage we have on here its 500 bucks goes over the hole book and is a 99% pass rate if u pay attion


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Take a look at a Chicago code book from the 60's and a current one, they are quite similar.


In IPC code book changes made to the code have a bold line on the side


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Take a look at a Chicago code book from the 60's and a current one, they are quite similar.


 True, come to think of it, grabbed one of the old one that my dad had,.. only thing missing is the pvc wordings and much more adminstraton bs pages.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you are an Organized apprentice, are you not in school?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't get discouraged when solutions don't present themselves. Once one of my journeymen came up to me when he was an apprentice and exclaimed his frustration that didn't know how to do something he was about to confront. After giving him a solution, I assured him that with time he would not need my guidance. I than gave him a tip that I know from the quality and productivity of his work that he has taken to heart. I said, "When you see that you have got a dilemma coming your way, put your mind to work on the solution while doing your present task. The human mind is good at problem solving. Treat every day like it's a chess game with you always thinking a few steps ahead".


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Don't get discouraged when solutions don't present themselves. Once one of my journeymen came up to me when he was an apprentice and exclaimed his frustration that didn't know how to do something he was about to confront. After giving him a solution, I assured him that with time he would not need my guidance. I than gave him a tip that I know from the quality and productivity of his work that he has taken to heart. I said, "When you see that you have got a dilemma coming your way, put your mind to work on the solution while doing your present task. The human mind is good at problem solving. Treat every day like it's a chess game with you always thinking a few steps ahead".


 Yeap! Perfect! For every problem, there's a solutition... if not, blame it on obama


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap! Perfect! For every problem, there's a solutition... if not, blame it on obama


Maybe not every problem. But, I'll bet most of you have had a plumbing conundrum that woke you at night and at that time of peace and quiet were able to grasp your problem like a rubic cube, spinning it around and around until you found multiple solutions, many impractical, but some so profoundly exquisitely in their simplicity they left you wondering why you hadn't thought of them before. And, if all else fails, there's always the incomparable PZ.


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> If you are an Organized apprentice, are you not in school?


I am an organized apprentice. I'm only into the first set of my second year classes. And our next classes will only involve an intro to code. I guess I'm trying to get ahead of the curve learning all that I can.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

That's good for u get a head of the class when they get to that point u might learn something or get what u read early better


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Be humble...leave your ego at home until you get your "masters" Then you won't need an ego.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> Be humble...leave your ego at home until you get your "masters" Then you won't need an ego.


My ego got much bigger after I got my masters... Now I can say jack of all trades master of one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UA25 said:


> I am an organized apprentice. I'm only into the first set of my second year classes. And our next classes will only involve an intro to code. I guess I'm trying to get ahead of the curve learning all that I can.


This may seem like a minor style point, however....

If I were in your shoes I would capitalize the word Organized. Even though I am dis-Organized, I respect deeply where early 20th century unions have brought all of us. 

If nothing else, to be affiliated with the UA's in North America means to be loud and proud of that history. NEVER let your brothers view you as sheepish about being an Organized Apprentice.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't ever think you know all about this trade. The day you do someone will always make a fool out of you.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> Don't ever think you know all about this trade. The day you do someone will always make a fool out of you.


I guess we meet before.... I got a bad habit of doing that to other plumbers at the wholesaler


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I guess we meet before.... I got a bad habit of doing that to other plumbers at the wholesaler


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

love thy shovel. hard work earns the rescept of the men that know more then you. makes them feel they are not wasting there time, helping you out. pay attention to the truck and invintory. reorder parts when needed. don't run out of stuff you use all the time. (plumbers hate that) try to learn know how much things you use cost. keep things clean! and most of all be polite.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Take care of your tools your tool will take care of you. Have confidence in your work but don't be arrogant about it. And most importantly don't use your forehead to stop a spinning hole hawg like I did


----------

